# SS report 3-5-12 White bass in the river



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The white bass are still going strong on their spawning run, the fish I caught today were a little smaller than they have been the last few days, averaging about 14" with some 15 and just a couple of 16".
That happens when the flow from a rise starts to decrease. The bigger females and females in general go back to deeper water/holes and stage up waiting for another rise.
While the smaller females and males and yellow bass tend to hang around. I caught some big males today where I have almost all caught females the last 3 trips
I caught a yellow bass/white bass cross today that was over 13" and fought hard, like a white bass.
It had some spotty tooth patches around it's tongue and broken stripes with the colors of both white and yellow bass.
25 white bass and the one yellow bass, caught late in the day. I did not start until after 12:00 and did not start catching any until about 2:00.
they got on a pretty good bite then.
I saw a lot of people catching their limit from the bank, they looked like they were having fun wading out and getting wet and enjoying the sun and fish.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice haul ss


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go Loy. I will be there tomorrow.

Matt


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice cooler of fish SS!


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

You wouldn't be referring to below the dam would you? I'm thinking I makin a trip down there Thursday.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice catch. We're heading out in the morning and going to try Harmon for the first time. We have to be back in the afternoon, so I hope the fish bite is earlier than 2pm for us.

Brandon


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work. You are unbelievable. Do you ever have a bad day?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If you guys are going to Harmon creek, the Harmon creek marina is closed on mondays and tuesdays. Open at 7:30 in the mornings. I would call ahead.
Loy those hybrid yellows look like a fat football. Caught on the other day like that.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Nice work. You are unbelievable. Do you ever have a bad day?


Thanks Mark. Sure I have bad days, mostly when I don't go fishing, lol!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the report


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Thanks Mark. Sure I have bad days, mostly when I don't go fishing, lol!


So true!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Thanks Mark. Sure I have bad days, mostly when I don't go fishing, lol!


 Amen brother!


----------



## jc53 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great report, shadslinger!

The body shape and broken stripe pattern on your big hybrid yellow bass resembles a hybrid striper. Will a GW insist that's a hybrid striper and give you a ticket since it's under 18" long? I know the latter should have 2 distinctive tooth patches. But he/she may say that one of the tooth patch in your fish was rubbed off.

Also, will a hybrid yellow bass count as a white bass or yellow bass? If it counts as a white, would a GW give you a ticket for over the 25 wb limit.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

jc53 said:


> Great report, shadslinger!
> 
> The body shape and broken stripe pattern on your big hybrid yellow bass resembles a hybrid striper. Will a GW insist that's a hybrid striper and give you a ticket since it's under 18" long? I know the latter should have 2 distinctive tooth patches. But he/she may say that one of the tooth patch in your fish was rubbed off.
> 
> Also, will a hybrid yellow bass count as a white bass or yellow bass? If it counts as a white, would a GW give you a ticket for over the 25 wb limit.


The fish looked like and meet the TPW guidelines for a yellow bass. And the tooth patches were almost imperceptible, I found them because I knew it was white/yellow cross and knew they should be there. The toothy patch was not towards the back of the tongue but just a little rough patch about in the middle.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/wbass_diagrams.phtml

I doubt the GW would ticket someone for a fish that meet the criteria for a yellow bass by the TWP guidelines when they had a limit of white bass.
I know of no regulation that lumps white and yellow bass or their hybrids together.
I have been catching more and more of these fish in the last couple of years and others tell me the same.


----------



## jc53 (Jul 6, 2009)

Is it possible for a hybrid yellow bass to have one prominent tooth patch like the one in a white bass?
Is it possible for a hybrid striper to have yellow belly like a yellow bass?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Loy! I think I would have thrown that one back and kept 25 whites. Not a discussion I want to have with the GW. Your the expert but too close for me to tell.

Glad you got out!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

jc53 said:


> Is it possible for a hybrid yellow bass to have one prominent tooth patch like the one in a white bass?
> Is it possible for a hybrid striper to have yellow belly like a yellow bass?


I can say that a white/striper cross will not have a yellow belly.
The what I believe to be yellow bass white cross fish does not have a prominent tooth patch at all, and when I compared it to the white bass there is a distinct difference.
The white bass's tooth patch is very obvious, while in the cross with a yellow it is just a a little difference from a pure yellow bass. Just a rough undefined patch about halfway back on the tongue, not at the back like a white bass.
Karl, I know the local game wardens and they are good at telling the difference and if you will look at the picture of the box of fish you can see how different the fish looks from the others.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*WB Report*

Several friends and I fished Thursday-Saturday. River just above and below Highway 19 bridge was still too muddy in our opinion but we did catch a few trolling. We fished Harmon Creek for a while and did fairly well throwing yellow/white RoadRunner-type baits. We also made a dash up to Bedias Creek and scratched out near-limits about 100-150 yards below the rocks. White Rock creek is where we really found them, mostly males but some nice ones. Most caught with Rattletraps although spinners worked where we stopped. Best spots were over the top of the pipeline above the old Parr's marina and again at the cable. We never made it to the rocks. Be careful, there are several logs just under the surface a good bit off the banks between the pipeline and the cable.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Could it be a hybrid/yellow cross??? Heads will be spinnning soon at TPWD on how to clarify the species. All I know is our fishery is taking on a new extremely aggressive fish we could see huge schools very soon. Making Livingston that much better. This would be awesome.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just went out to clean the fish. Here is picture of the hybrid white/yellow bass that shows that the the dorsal fins are joined. One of the postive ID criteria for yellow bass as compared to white bass.

Thanks for that white bass report Workorfish, the fish I have caught on WRC this year have been mostly males, but very big ones.

Since hybrids in general are sterile, I doubt the possibility of a wiper/yellow bass cross. 
A striper/yellow cross, I dk?
With the soup of seamen up the creeks and river of striped bass/white bass/yellow bass who knows?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I just went out to clean the fish. Here is picture of the hybrid white/yellow bass that shows that the the dorsal fins are joined. One of the postive ID criteria for yellow bass as compared to white bass.
> 
> Thanks for that white bass report Workorfish, the fish I have caught on WRC this year have been mostly males, but very big ones.
> 
> ...


Did you just say CLEAN FISH.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

New yellow record??


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch, Loy WTG!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I picked up on that too, Ray. Sounds like someone didn't get to shuffle!!!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very interesting fish none the less


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I plead temporary insanity for cleaning the fish on a non-trip day. What is happening to me!!!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thanks!*



shadslinger said:


> I plead temporary insanity for cleaning the fish on a non-trip day. What is happening to me!!!


 You shall reek the rewards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

What is happening to me!!! 

Hunger??


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> I plead temporary insanity for cleaning the fish on a non-trip day. What is happening to me!!!


You will eventually get your own cooking show with a lady named Betty Croaker! LOL!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Have to keep those filleting skills sharp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

